# Home Server: I'm locked out



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have an odd situation that I hope you guys can help with.

The church that I just started working at has a "broken" windows home server on a hp media box. Something like this http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=U7MLT6nQJsLf0QHQ-sXpBQ&ved=0CH8Q8wIwAA

The real issue is that admin passwords are lost. I do have an user password. 
So I guess my plan is to reinstall the os however I don't have a way to that. 
There's no optical drive or VGA ports. I have 3 USB slot and I'm assuming USB boot options, but how can I see the install process? Is it possible to rdp into an install?

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Call HP and they may have some insight into getting it back up and running.


----------

